# lovebirds help and advice needed



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, Tomorrow i am getting 2 lovebirds from a breeder 1 creamino and 1 blue. I,m a first time owner so any advice would be gratefully recieved thanks Tracy x


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> Hi, Tomorrow i am getting 2 lovebirds from a breeder 1 creamino and 1 blue. I,m a first time owner so any advice would be gratefully recieved thanks Tracy x


ive never had love birds but it think with most birds the main thing is to give them lots of quiet time to settle in they are very sensitive


----------

